# The worse is over (I hope!!)



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

After an exhausting week of wrapping and packing and having 4.5 hours to load our 40ft container, it finally left at 16.30 after knocking the end of our barn roof off! But seriously, nothing that can't be fixed, it was good to see it on it's way. Look out NZ. see you Tuesday. Will update once we are settled.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> After an exhausting week of wrapping and packing and having 4.5 hours to load our 40ft container, it finally left at 16.30 after knocking the end of our barn roof off! But seriously, nothing that can't be fixed, it was good to see it on it's way. Look out NZ. see you Tuesday. Will update once we are settled.


Breathe deeply, head for Tescos and buy a good bottle of NZ Sauvignon Blanc. Chill (bottle and self) then sit on garden wall (garden chairs now being in crate) and dream of drinking the next one sitting on a deck in New Zealand....


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> After an exhausting week of wrapping and packing and having 4.5 hours to load our 40ft container, it finally left at 16.30 after knocking the end of our barn roof off! But seriously, nothing that can't be fixed, it was good to see it on it's way. Look out NZ. see you Tuesday. Will update once we are settled.


Hi, when do you land and are you straight of to Taranaki?


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

kiwigser said:


> Hi, when do you land and are you straight of to Taranaki?


Land in NP Tuesday pm and straight to work!! lol, though only to pick vehicle up and then onto Inglewood.:clap2:


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Breathe deeply, head for Tescos and buy a good bottle of NZ Sauvignon Blanc. Chill (bottle and self) then sit on garden wall (garden chairs now being in crate) and dream of drinking the next one sitting on a deck in New Zealand....


Should have seen us using hay bales as chairs, sitting at my farmhouse table in the yard and using borrowed cutlery from neighbours!! I did still have the odd few glasses for the wine though!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Should have seen us using hay bales as chairs, sitting at my farmhouse table in the yard and using borrowed cutlery from neighbours!! I did still have the odd few glasses for the wine though!


That's what I like - you know the essentials...


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Should have seen us using hay bales as chairs, sitting at my farmhouse table in the yard and using borrowed cutlery from neighbours!! I did still have the odd few glasses for the wine though!


Oooo, a girl after my own heart!!! It's not how you drink the wine, but the fact that you are managing to get it down your neck 

Safe travels 

Jen


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

*Here at Last!*

Just had our first night in Inglewood, it is cold!! (Small sacrifice) We were picked up by the boss who took us to lunch (lovely guy). Our accommodation has character, but quite cold even though the girl has insulation in the loft and walls, good to get the woodburner going. This is what we were hoping for to get a real feel so we know what we want to do for ourselves when looking for a property. Will keep you updated.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Just had our first night in Inglewood, it is cold!! (Small sacrifice) We were picked up by the boss who took us to lunch (lovely guy). Our accommodation has character, but quite cold even though the girl has insulation in the loft and walls, good to get the woodburner going. This is what we were hoping for to get a real feel so we know what we want to do for ourselves when looking for a property. Will keep you updated.


Welcome to NZ!


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Welcome to NZ!


Taranaki looked pretty on our first day, snow and sunshine. We had a busy day as we managed to sort out our drivers license, activated our bank account, got our IRD No., mobile phone. Managed to stop for lunch, got our shopping for the week and had takeaway for dinner. Was very tired at the end. Today we are ready for the next round!


----------

